# how much to feed??



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

i bought a one inch discus and am wondering how much brine shrimp to feed it? i was thinking 3 shrimp 3 times a day. His two siblings have already died from overfeeding. =(


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well....if 2 already died then for sure your overfeeding..so just cut down from 3 times to 1 times a day..also mix the food around. flakes, blood worms, BBS, etc

or you can try a small amount in the morning and a small amount an hour before you close the lights

do you have other fish in the tank?
the thing about fish is that they dont know when their full. so if you keep feeding the'll just keep eatting. 

have you kept other fish before discus? 
and you can also do some research on caring for discus

-allan


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

well before i fed the three an eighth of a hikari cube but now i was thinking about 3 shrimp 3 times daily. I have angelfish, gouramis and tetras as well in the same tank. Before i tried separating my discus since they weren't eating much but then when i separated them they always died. They had good conditions in their own tank: water from their old tank, filter, heater and a pump. It seems for some reason they can only live with my other fish or else they die.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

The probably died because they were stressed by the move. It's really easy to over feed with frozen food. Try feeding crushed flakes and only use frozen foods as treats. Maybe like twice a week of frozen


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

aged water, filter, heater, air pump does not equal proper water quality.

Also, you didnt mention moving any used filter media. Used water just saves you from nitrogen gas excess in a new tank. It does nothing to prevent the ammonia spike which inevitably keeps killing your discus when you move them.

I think you may be a little over your head with discus. No offense intended. It is one of the most difficult F/W fish to maintain properly, let alone just keeping alive.

A very detailed understanding of water parameters and fish's emotional and nutritional needs is required before getting discus. You can't feed anything just brine shrimp. Discus especially.

My suggestion, stick to easier fish until you have a more solid understanding.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Discus that size are notorious for having trouble eating. I recently got five 2 inch discus for my planted tank - only three made it.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

im thinking about giving the little guy away then. if anyone can prove to me he will go to a good home then i would consider giving him to you.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Better off trading it in at Wong's or something. Thanks for not taking offense at my comment that you still need to learn. I myself have lots to learn. We all do.

Someone who I very deeply respect tells it to me like it is all the time. "Think I'm ready to keep seahorses"

"hahahahah! No"

"Understood"

It keeps me from unnecessary suffering. I only keep things in my skill range.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

my experience with discus is easier to keep a group of six than one or two; they are less stressed, and when they see others eat they will eat too. also, if they are happy to eat pellet, don't give them live food, its hard to get them back to eat pellets.


----------

